

What I Know About Designing Credit Card Forms - raganwald
http://www.jasonlotito.com/programming/what-i-know-about-designing-credit-card-forms/

======
ninjaa
Although for practical reasons (such as sending them separately to the cc
processor) I understand why we still collect names in this arbitrary {First,
{MI?}, Last} format ... but in the general sense I have yet to understand why
names need to be split into First and Last or any fields at all. Same for
phone numbers.

A former colleague of mine when he was in high school I guess in a fit of
bravado decided to name change himself to just his first name. While a great
idea and good for him that he followed through, no software was able to accept
his new "McLovin'" style single name. #validation #epic #fail.

His first job ... for the sake of anecdote let's say his name was Andy ... his
first job ... on all his job identification ... id badge, enterprise login,
payroll, tax forms etc ... he was identified as FNU Andy, with FNU being an
acronym for "First Name Unknown".

LOL

------
ScottWhigham
Fair article but really: no pics/examples? This isn't an old BBS - we can
handle visuals...

Also, the author says this:

 _One field: Name. If you need to split the first and last name, simply split
it along the space. If they enter in a middle initial or a middle name, you
can detect that and store it as needed. Essentially, you are given more
information to work with, and can still provide all the needed information._

Not quite so easy with international names. What about Mary Katherine Van der
Graff?

